# Substitut Calendrier



## KCD (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour
J'utilise énormément mon iPad pour gérer mes rendez-vous. Je travaille principalement avec le couple Calendrier/iCal, mais je ne suis pas satisfait de Calendrier.
Je recherche un soft qui fasse la même chose ( synchro iCal ) mais qui permette l'ajout de note, de tâches, voire de grafouillis...
Bref, qqchose qui se rapproche plus d'une version papier.
Vous en connaissez ?
Merci


----------



## Macadomia (6 Août 2010)

Tu as jeté un coup d'oeil à Pocket Informant HD ? Pas sûr qu'on puisse ajouter des notes, mais il semble correspondre au reste de tes critères.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Août 2010)

Macadomia a dit:


> Tu as jeté un coup d'oeil à Pocket Informant HD ? Pas sûr qu'on puisse ajouter des notes, mais il semble correspondre au reste de tes critères.



Pas de synchronise avec iCal, alors, qui n'est possible qu'entre Calendrier sur iPhod/iPad et iCal sur le Mac. A moins d'exporter/synchroniser ses calendrier iCal sur Google et de les réimporter.


----------

